# Débit Internet augmenté et connexion lente...



## Dave72 (25 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Macbook Pro 5.1 late 2008 sous EL CAPITAN. J'ai un très bon débit de mesuré mais les pages sont très longue à charger, les vidéos, n'en parlons pas.

Je suis en wifi....

Des idées?


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Quels sont les DNS utilisés?


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> J'ai un très bon débit de mesuré


Quel est le résultat de ce site... https://testdebit.info


----------



## Dave72 (25 Février 2018)

Pour guytoon48, pourrais-tu être plus précis?

Pour Locke :
- réception à 7mb/s
- émission à 0.8mb/s
- latence 90ms


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> J'ai un très bon débit de mesuré





Dave72 a dit:


> - réception à 7mb/s
> - émission à 0.8mb/s
> - latence 90ms


Euh non, ta connexion est très faiblarde, surtout le taux de latence ce qui explique ton problème d'affichage des pages.

Histoire que tu mesures la différence avec une très bonne connexion en fibre...


----------



## Dave72 (25 Février 2018)

Je suis en ADSL 20MB max. Ma box est raccordée à l'arrivée téléphone et je passe par des cpl. Mais mes relevés via une connexion ethernet sont identiques.....


----------



## jethro2009 (27 Février 2018)

D'abord les DNS...


----------



## Dave72 (28 Février 2018)

jethro2009 a dit:


> D'abord les DNS...



Et donc je réitère ma question : peux-tu être plus précis?
J'ai une adresse IP dans l'onglet dans l'onglet préférences réseau. C'est ce que tu demandes?


----------



## jethro2009 (28 Février 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Et donc je réitère ma question : peux-tu être plus précis?
> J'ai une adresse IP dans l'onglet dans l'onglet préférences réseau. C'est ce que tu demandes?



C'est tout simple: aller à Menu Pomme/Préférences Système/Réseau/
Cliquer pour être sûr que la connexion est sélectionnée.

Dans le bas de la boîte de dialogue, cliquer sur "Avancé", puis ensuite sur DNS dans les tabs du haut.
Alors tu auras dans la colonne de gauche une ou des adresses IP de DNS (Domain Name Server).
C'est cela qu'il faut communiquer.

Si les DNS sont automatiquement fournis par le routeur (par défaut c'est cela qui se passe), il faut faire un essai qui est de les remplacer par les DNS de Google par exemple, qui sont:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

Cliquer sur "+" en bas à gauche et rentrer ces DNS.

...puis cliquer sur OK puis "Appliquer" et refermer la boîte de dialogue.

...et voir ce que cela donne avec les sites, les vidéos etc.


----------



## Dave72 (28 Février 2018)

Pour les DNS, j'ai 192.168.1.1 sur 2 lignes


----------



## jethro2009 (28 Février 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Pour les DNS, j'ai 192.168.1.1 sur 2 lignes


Il me semblait bien.
Remplace par les DNS de Google comme indiqué dans le message précédent, puis teste.


----------



## Dave72 (28 Février 2018)

Et je laisse la configuration en automatique?


----------



## jethro2009 (28 Février 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Et je laisse la configuration en automatique?


Oui oui


----------



## jethro2009 (28 Février 2018)

Et alors, qu'est-ce que cela donne ?


----------



## jethro2009 (1 Mars 2018)

Donc, qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## Dave72 (2 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir,
l'essai avec les DNS Google n'a pas donné grand chose. J'ai essayé avec des DNS que j'ai trouvé pour Livebox. Le débit mesuré n'est pas meilleur mais les pages s'affichent plus vite tout de même. c'est bizarre....
Je ne considère pas le problème comme résolu.

Je n'avais pas lu ton dernier message mais par politesse, je t'aurais donné des nouvelles tout de même.
Il semble récurrent ce souci de débit...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (4 Mars 2018)

**


----------



## Dave72 (5 Mars 2018)

Je regarde ça dès ce soir.


----------



## Dave72 (5 Mars 2018)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> **


Alors, je n'ai pas tout saisi dan sla manip avec alt car j'ai accès à l'ensemble du réseau donc rien sur les mesures....

Je me suis rapproché de ma box : wifi, c'est le même débit. Ethernet, c'est pareil.....
C'est la misère!!!!!!


----------



## Dave72 (5 Mars 2018)

En refaisant les tests décodeur tv éteint :
Réception : 12Mb/s
envoi : 0.6Mb/s
latence moyenne : 55ms
gigue : 153ms


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

1) à quelle distance se trouve le Mac de la box si wifi utilisé?
2) quelle box ? Wifi n ou ac?
3) quels CPL sont utilisés (marque et caractéristiques)
4) quels câbles éthernet (cat. 5e, 6)
5) regarder si présence d’un condensateur dans la prise téléphone


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Le débit de ta liaison n'est pas si ridicule que ça…
Par contre, la latence et la gigue ne collent pas avec le débit de ta liaison.
Il y a soit un pb de charge, soit un pb de qualité.

Pour la charge, il faut être seul sur ton réseau local pendant le test de débit.
Il faut aussi t'assurer (via le moniteur d'activité) que le mac ne soit pas en synchro, (sauvegardes ou autres) avec un cloud quelconque.

Pour la qualité, il faut faire deux tests de ping (via le Terminal) pour localiser le pb (réseau local ou liaison d'accès vers internet)
-Le premier vers l'adresse IP de ta la box (par exemple 192.168.1.1 si c'est orange) pour voir si il n'y a pas de pb sur ton réseau local.
ping  -c 100 -s 500 192.168.1.1
On envoie ici 100 pings de 500 octets vers ta box. On regarde le bilan à la fin du ping pour voir le taux de pertes sur ton réseau local.
-Le deuxième vers une adresse IP distante (par exemple vers un dns de google 8.8.8.8)
ping  -c 100 -s 500 8.8.8.8
Et on regarde le bilan.


----------



## Dave72 (6 Mars 2018)

Premier ping :

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

100 packets transmitted, 100 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 3.029/6.243/9.641/1.372 ms

2e ping :

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

100 packets transmitted, 100 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 32.546/38.581/69.372/4.819 ms


----------



## Dave72 (6 Mars 2018)

le mac se trouve à à peu près 15m de la box.
box orange Livebox2
CPL bewan powerline E200Maxx
câbles ethernet cat???
Présence d'un condensateur dans prise DTI


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Mars 2018)

Donc, virer ce condensateur qui n’est plus d’utilité à notre époque et en plus préjudiciable au débit internet
http://www.ariase.com/fr/guides/condensateur.html


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Mars 2018)

Pour moi, ton réseau local n'est pas au top.
Tu n'as pas de perte, mais les temps de réponses aux pings sont faibles.
Pour un lan à 100Mbps, la box devrait répondre en 1,xxx ms (min, max et moyenne) environ.
Ton min est à 3ms, le max à 6ms. Pas bon…
La piste de guuytoon est peut-être la bonne.
Si ça ne change rien, il faudrait que tu fasses un test de ping en ethernet sur la box au plus près:
Mettre une multi-prise près de la box, puis mettre les deux boîtiers CPL dessus et connecter la Box et le Mac dessus, et faire le test.
Tu peux aussi faire le test "au plus près en connectant directement le Mac en eth sur la box.
Il faudrait aussi vérifier que tu est bien à 100Mbps (ou au Gbps) sur le Mac et sur la Box.


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2018)

Depuis le terminal tape

```
traceroute www.google.com
```
et poste nous le retour.


----------



## Dave72 (7 Mars 2018)

J'ai des invités. Je ferai les tests dès que possible dans la semaine.
J'ai eu des soucis de ligne l'an passé et le technicien est passé et a remplacé la prise dti avec une balise RC 2fils inamovible. Vu l'ancienneté du DTI, j'ai également lu que la balise 2 fils ne posait pas de souci pour l'adsl. C'est le modèle 3 fils qui posait souci.

Mais comme je demande de l'aide, je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux. Si je vire la balise et que j'ai besoin de la remettre, je suis mal.
J'ai vu dans le câblage qu'il y avait un câble téléphone de raccordé sur le dti (en plus de l'arrivée) alors que je n'en ai plus besoin....


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (10 Mars 2018)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi faire le test "au plus près en connectant directement le Mac en eth sur la box.



Pour moi, c'est ce qu'il faudrait faire directement...au moins ça permettrait de savoir si les problèmes viennent déjà des CPL.


----------



## Dave72 (10 Mars 2018)

J'ai déjà fait les tests en me connectant directement en Ethernet sur la box. C'est pareil...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (10 Mars 2018)

Donc problème de box ou de ligne. Tu a enlevé le condensateur comme préconisé au dessus ?

Tu as des voisins avec le même matériel que toi ? Ils ont des soucis eux aussi ?


----------



## Dave72 (10 Mars 2018)

Comme j'ai écrit plus haut. Tout a été "remis à neuf" l'an passé. Si j'enlève le condo, je suis obligé de sectionner les fils donc, si je dois le remettre à un moment donné, ils verront que j'ai "bidouillé". Il faut que je regarde comment je peux l'enlever "proprement".


----------



## Dave72 (10 Mars 2018)

J'ai également lu que c'était le composant à 3 fils qui posait problème, pas le 2 fils. Quelqu'un peut me donner un avis sur ce point?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (10 Mars 2018)

Je ne comprends comment ils ont pu mettre des condos sur une installation "refaite à neuf" alors que ça fait quasi depuis les débuts de l'ADSL que l'on sait que ça fout le bordel dans les performances...

Tu as lu l'article d'Ariase posté au dessus ?


----------



## Dave72 (10 Mars 2018)

Là encore, Ariase parle de composants 3 fils......


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (10 Mars 2018)

Et la piste des voisins ça donne quoi ? 

Sinon appeler de nouveau Orange pour qu'ils vérifient qu'il n'y a pas de problème sur ta ligne.


----------



## Apple.Geek (13 Mars 2018)

Moi aussi ça m’arrive de temps en temps que le Mac soit lent malgré une connexion à plus de 500 Mb/s. 
Petit nettoyage via Onyx et le problème est réglé. 

Je ne sais pas si ça peut être utile dans ton cas, mais on sait jamais [emoji6]


----------



## Dave72 (22 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir,

suis un peu débordé...
La piste des voisins, je dois les interroger.
Concernant l'installation, les connections sont dans des bornes auto-dénudantes donc, avec les bons outils, tout s'enlève.
J'ai donc viré les lignes téléphoniques inutilisées, le filtre adsl/téléphone en tête de ligne. Il ne reste que l'arrivée et la Livebox. Pas de changement notable.
J'ai aussi viré le pitoyable câble RJ11 que j'ai remplacé par un adsl2+
Bref, je peux également faire un essai en virant la balise rc (2fils) pour être sûr...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Mars 2018)

Je vais sans doute passer pour un benêt, mais il existe réellement des câbles "spécial ADSL2 +" ? C'est pas du pipeau commercial ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2018)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Je vais sans doute passer pour un benêt, mais il existe réellement des câbles "spécial ADSL2 +" ? C'est pas du pipeau commercial ?


Je pense surtout qu'il existe des câbles de merde et des câbles "normaux" qui sont vendu pour du adsl2+


----------



## Dave72 (23 Mars 2018)

Je ne sais pas si c'est de la daube. ça ne m'a pas coûter une fortune en tout cas.
J'ai refait des test aujourd'hui à côté de la box. Wifi avec un signal instable.
Ethernet avec un débit constant : Réception à 12 Mb/s
Emission à 0.7 Mb/s
latence à 31ms
gigue à 1600ms


----------



## Apple.Geek (25 Mars 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est de la daube. ça ne m'a pas coûter une fortune en tout cas.
> J'ai refait des test aujourd'hui à côté de la box. Wifi avec un signal instable.
> Ethernet avec un débit constant : Réception à 12 Mb/s
> Emission à 0.7 Mb/s
> ...



1600 ms de gigue ??!!


----------



## Dave72 (25 Mars 2018)

Photo à l'appui si tu veux.


----------



## Apple.Geek (8 Avril 2018)

Peut être faudrait il acheter un routeur wifi indépendant (on en trouve dès 40€). Si celui de votre FAI n’est pas compatible 802.11AC, je passage à ce type de routeur peut doubler le débit [emoji6].


----------



## byte_order (8 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> En refaisant les tests décodeur tv éteint :
> Réception : 12Mb/s
> envoi : 0.6Mb/s
> latence moyenne : 55ms
> gigue : 153ms



Ah, tiens, ça c'est intéressant.
Le décodeur tv est bien branché sur la prise dédié à cela derrière la livebox ?


----------



## byte_order (8 Avril 2018)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Je vais sans doute passer pour un benêt, mais il existe réellement des câbles "spécial ADSL2 +" ? C'est pas du pipeau commercial ?


Si le blindage est effectif, non. Le hic, c'est que souvent c'est juste du cable rj11 torsadé sans blindage, mais vendu comme blindé.

Après, de toute façon, idéalement, on place le modem le plus prêt possible de l'arrivée de la ligne dans la résidence.
Le reste du reseau local, lui, fera le reste de la distance entre le modem/routeur et les machines via wifi, ethernet, cpl.


----------



## Apple.Geek (10 Avril 2018)

Essayez les DNS 1.1.1.1 et 1.0.0.1 [emoji6]


----------



## Dave72 (14 Avril 2018)

Bonjour et désolé pour ma réponse tardive.
Pour ma box, je rappelle qu'elle est situé à 50cm de l'arrivée téléphone....
Je vais essayer les DNS cités au-dessus.

Je suis également intéressé par le message de Apple geek sur le routeur wifi.
Tu peux m'en dire plus?


----------



## Apple.Geek (14 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Bonjour et désolé pour ma réponse tardive.
> Pour ma box, je rappelle qu'elle est situé à 50cm de l'arrivée téléphone....
> Je vais essayer les DNS cités au-dessus.
> 
> ...



Les opérateurs pour économiser de l’argent mettent des anciennes techno dans leur box. J’avais par exemple du 802.11n qui était au Max à 300 Mb/s. Du coup j’ai acheté un petit routeur en AC jusqu’à 1200 Mb/s que je connecté en ethernet sur ma box. 
Le AC ça apporte une meilleure stabilité même sur des wifi un peu faible. 
J’ai le TP LINK ARCHER C1200 si tu es intéressé [emoji6]


----------



## Dave72 (14 Avril 2018)

Le souci, c'est que je suis contraint de mettre le routeur à côté de ma box, dans le garage. C'est un souci?


----------



## Apple.Geek (14 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que je suis contraint de mettre le routeur à côté de ma box, dans le garage. C'est un souci?



Êtes vous loin de votre garage ? Le problème du AC, c’est qu’il utilise deux fréquences (5GHz et 2,4GHz), la première offre un réseau plus stable et plus de débit, mais il porte moins loin. Le 2,4 quant à lui porte plus loin, mais avec moins de débit et il est plus sujet aux interférences. 
Vous avez combien de barres de wifi en général entre 2 et 3 sur 3 je dirais aucun soucis.


----------



## Dave72 (14 Avril 2018)

Je suis à 15m de mon garage. J'ai 2 à 3 barres sur 3 en général.


----------



## Apple.Geek (14 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Je suis à 15m de mon garage. J'ai 2 à 3 barres sur 3 en général.



Un routeur sera de toute façon mieux en terme de stabilité et de porte (2-6 antennes) [emoji6]


----------



## Dave72 (15 Avril 2018)

Ma question sur le routeur : le TP link C1200 intègre 5 ports EtherNet gigabit. En ai-je besoin? La gamme en-dessous intègre 5 ports EtherNet "classiques" pour 40% de moins avec les mêmes caractéristiques.......


----------



## Apple.Geek (16 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Ma question sur le routeur : le TP link C1200 intègre 5 ports EtherNet gigabit. En ai-je besoin? La gamme en-dessous intègre 5 ports EtherNet "classiques" pour 40% de moins avec les mêmes caractéristiques.......



Oui, tu peux complètement prendre l’autre. J’ai pris ce modèle pour le port USB qui permet de transformer un disque dur en NAS en les ethernet gigabit pour faire entrer du 500 Mb/s.


----------



## Dave72 (20 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,

le routeur wifi est en place. C'est un TP link Archer C50.
Mon mac est trop vieux pour LE 802.11ac mais en 2.4GHZ, c'est quand même beaucoup plus stable. Du coup, pour vous donner une idée, une video sur Youtube était possible en HDready au max les jours de chance. Aujourd'hui, c'est full HD dès que c'est disponible.
Tous les iPhone et iPads sont en 5GHZ et ça fonctionne très bien. C'est plus fluide et plus rapide.

Parallèlement, j'ai branché la TV sur le port Ethernet (Livebox) prévu à cet effet et c'est beaucoup mieux.

Tout nouveau tout beau alors, patience.
En tout cas, merci à tous pour votre patience et tous vos conseils depuis le début!


----------



## byte_order (21 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> Parallèlement, j'ai branché la TV sur le port Ethernet (Livebox) prévu à cet effet et c'est beaucoup mieux.


Sur une LiveBox 2, normalement y'a 4 ports, et l'on peut brancher le decodeur TV sur n'importe lequel (c'est du full routed).
Sauf si vous avez activer l'option Multi-TV, où là y'a le port Vert je crois pour le second decodeur TV...

Par ailleurs, lorsqu'un décodeur au moins est allumé, y'a 4Mb/s de bande passante qui est automatiquement reservé sur votre bande passante ADSL  globale. Mieux vaut donc pas le/les laisser allumé pour rien, genre décodeur allumé mais tv éteinte.
Et comme le proc d'une LiveBox 2 c'est pas un foudre de guerre (date de 2004 ce truc, hein), il a parfois du mal à tenir le débit de routage Internet tout en garantissant que celui pour la TV décrochera pas, du coup le firmware hésite pas à prioriser à la hache la TV par rapport à tout autre trafic (QoS du pauvre...).

Je pense que les problèmes de débit réduit et de jiggue viennent de là.
A cela ajoutez une électronique Wifi complètement dépassée et faiblarde, cela n'aide pas non plus.


----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Avril 2018)

Après j’avoue que le débit est pas toujours très stable avec Orange. Hier soir j’ai eu ça alors que je monte à 750-800 certains jours (offre 500 Mb)


----------



## Dave72 (21 Avril 2018)

En fait, chez Orange, si j'avais une box plus récente, elle intègrerait le wifi 802.11 AC.
Si mon routeur était au centre de la maison, ça irait encore mieux mais c'est déjà très bien par rapport à ce que j'ai connu.....
Normalement, fibre chez nous fin d'année si tout va bien....


----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Avril 2018)

Dave72 a dit:


> En fait, chez Orange, si j'avais une box plus récente, elle intègrerait le wifi 802.11 AC.
> Si mon routeur était au centre de la maison, ça irait encore mieux mais c'est déjà très bien par rapport à ce que j'ai connu.....
> Normalement, fibre chez nous fin d'année si tout va bien....



La FTTH ça va te changer la vie, rien que l’offre Zen déjà !


----------

